#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## jaivinder

*
Established:* 2008

*Affiliated To:* Deemed university

*Mode of Admission:* JEE-Mains
*
B-Tech branches Offered:*


Computer Science and Engineering (CSE)Electronics and Communications Engineering (ECE)
*Indraprastha Institute of Information Technology Round 1 Cutoff:
*


*Computer Science & Engineering*

*Institute*
*Allotment Category*
*Course Name*
*IIIT MinRank*
*IIIT MaxRank*

*A) Delhi Region*

IIIT-D
GNGND
Computer Science & Engineering
50
821

IIIT-D
GNKMD
Computer Science & Engineering
2923
2923

IIIT-D
OBGND
Computer Science & Engineering
2784
5260

IIIT-D
SCGND
Computer Science & Engineering
4342
7159

*B) Outside Delhi Region*

IIIT-D
GNCWO
Computer Science & Engineering
6169
6169

IIIT-D
GNGNO
Computer Science & Engineering
39
138

IIIT-D
GNPDO
Computer Science & Engineering
4310
4310

IIIT-D
OBGNO
Computer Science & Engineering
241
656

IIIT-D
SCGNO
Computer Science & Engineering
4306
4566

IIIT-D
STGNO
Computer Science & Engineering
6473
6473

*Electronics & Communications Engg*

*Institute*
*Allotment Category*
*Course Name*
*IIIT MinRank*
*IIIT MaxRank*

*A) Delhi Region*

IIIT-D
GNCWD
Electronics & Communications Engg
1810
8680

IIIT-D
GNGND
Electronics & Communications Engg
839
1201

IIIT-D
OBGND
Electronics & Communications Engg
5078
5682

IIIT-D
SCGND
Electronics & Communications Engg
6644
7391

*B) Outside Delhi Region*

IIIT-D
GNGNO
Electronics & Communications Engg
150
173

IIIT-D
OBGNO
Electronics & Communications Engg
748
789

IIIT-D
SCGNO
Electronics & Communications Engg
4021
4021

IIIT-D
STGNO
Electronics & Communications Engg
6310
6310


*Abbreviations*
*Allotment Category Codes (CC-SS-R)*

*A) Category Codes*

*Category*
*Code (CC)*

General
GN

Scheduled Tribe
ST

Scheduled Caste
SC

Other Backward Classes
OB

*B) Sub-Category Codes*

*Sub-Category*
*Code (SS)*

Persons with Disabilities
PD

Defence
CW

Kashmiri Migrant
KM

Single Girl Child
SG

No Subcategory
GN

Central/State Board Topper
TP

*C) Region Codes*

*Region*
*Code (R)*

Delhi
D

Outside Delhi
O



*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Institute Fees*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
80,000 per Semester

Campus Maintenance
10,000 per Semester

*Total*
*90,000 per Semester*


*Hostel Fees*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Security (_One-Time_)
10,000

Mess charges (_4 months estimated_)
9,800 (_Approximate_)

Single Rooms
53,000

Double Rooms
39,750

Triple Rooms
35,000



*Placement Statistics 2014
*
*Highest salary (overseas) :* Rs 33 Lacs( In- Campus), USD 100,000 (Off -Campus)
*Highest salary (Indian) :* 19.5 lacs for B.Tech.
*Average B.Tech. Salary:* 13.57 Lacs

*Comparison with previous years*




*
IIIT D Campus and hostel:* 

IIIT Delhi provides accommodation to students wishing to reside in the hostels. At present there are two hostels, one for the boys having 372 seats and another for the girls with 164 seats. Each room in both the hostels is provided with a cot, a table, a chair, a bookshelf, a ceiling fan and also AC, which is functional during night. Internet connectivity too has been extended to the hostels. There is a common mess for the boys and girls which functions during the working semester. Air conditioning is provided in the mess during lunch time. During the winter and summer vacations, a special mess is run for students who are required to stay in the hostels for pursuing academic, sports or cultural activities. It is compulsory for all hostel residents to avail the mess facilities. Day-scholars can eat in the mess by paying the meal cost as notified. In addition to the common mess, there are two cafeterias, one located in the academic building and the other in the common mess building which cater to the needs of the students and faculty

Esya13 is a two-day national level technical festival being organized by Indraprastha Institute of Information Technology (IIIT), Delhi every year in the month of August.
Odyssey is annual cultural festival of IIIT Delhi.

*Address:*

Indraprastha Institute of Information Technology 3rd Floor, Library Building ,NSIT Campus Dwarka, Sector 3 New Delhi  110078





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

